# Decorating with candles



## mosy15 (Jul 8, 2014)

Candles can make the most beautiful atmosphere for relax and enjoyment. They can be used for many different occasions. The easiest part of that is you can decorate by your self. 
Most of the marketing scents experts recommend candles because their aroma fills a hole room with a natural fragrance that may be relaxing, exciting or placement. Look some ideas here: 


























}


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok so how do you go about these? Do you make your own candles or buy them from a shop? Coz this looks more like link baiting to me than a DIY idea.

-Paul

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)




----------

